# So, EDL heading to Tower Hamlets?



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)

I do hope so


----------



## revlon (May 14, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I do hope so


 
alright mate, any details on this?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/EDL-coming-to-Tower-Hamlets/209207782435368


----------



## revlon (May 14, 2011)

thought you meant right now


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)

The tossers appear to have regained control of their original 88k fb page.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> The tossers appear to have regained control of their original 88k fb page.



Not for long - Z Company and TeamPoison still have ownership of it - watch it disappear very soon


----------



## JHE (May 14, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I do hope so



Is that because you want the EDL yobs bashed and you hope that the Allah-bothering denizens of Tower Hamladesh will dish out the thuggery that you are _incapable_ of dishing out?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)

That has a whiff of racism JHE. 

This is to do with class not race.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 14, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> That has a whiff of racism JHE.
> 
> This is to do with class not race.


 

So people want one group of working class people to fight another group of working class people ?

With the biggest irony being that in many ways any perps, from either side, will have far more in common with each other than most people who post on this website.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)

Perhaps people just hate the EDL's misapprehensions and prejudices, and have expressed an unsurprising, if perhaps nor admirable, desire to see them given a whuppin - which would likely happen if/when they mounted a demo in Hamlets without filth protection.

Let's not over analyse this eh?

The left?  Prone to division?  Really?


----------



## JHE (May 14, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> That has a whiff of racism JHE.
> 
> This is to do with class not race.


 
Really?  Which class will each side belong to?

In any case, would you care to answer my earlier question?  Is your reason for hoping that the EDL do their shouty marchy thang in Tower Hamladesh the one I suggested?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)

Why are you fretting over the EDL facing real working class opposition?


----------



## JHE (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous George Galloway has promised that the EDL will have to fight their way through 10,000 shahids.

The ugly fate of Gary Smith, the RE teacher who was insufficiently respectful of Islam, gives a taste of what Galloway and RingDing want for the EDL.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't see this happening, leadership were bragging about it and then realised Tower Hamlets will be a complete disaster for them. They have put it deliberately on Notting Hill weekend knowing they will not be allowed to go ahead with it


----------



## JHE (Jun 5, 2011)

Fingers said:


> They have put it deliberately on Notting Hill weekend knowing they will not be allowed to go ahead with it



A quick Google indicates that dates in June, July and August have been bandied about, but according to what appears to be the EDL's own website the message is "Well, George, we dare" but "Exact date yet to be confirmed"


----------



## skitr (Jun 5, 2011)

JHE said:


> A quick Google indicates that dates in June, July and August have been bandied about, but according to what appears to be the EDL's own website the message is "Well, George, we dare" but "Exact date yet to be confirmed"


 
EDL were saying the other day it's the last weekend in August.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you think they might pick something up from 'Sweet and Spicy' for me?

Googling 'Tower Hamladesh' returns one result....

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ACAW_en___GB395&q=tower+hamladesh


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2011)

Fingers said:


> Can't see this happening, leadership were bragging about it and then realised Tower Hamlets will be a complete disaster for them. They have put it deliberately on Notting Hill weekend knowing they will not be allowed to go ahead with it


 
yeh that was my first thought too. but i wonder whether they simply want to have a day out which stretches the police to fuck - after all, there will be a full crop of premiership fixtures that weekend as well. seems to me that, from their pov, if they want to have a bash at tower hamlets, a day when the police are already committed on the other side of london's a bloody good time for them to have a pop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2011)

JHE said:


> A quick Google indicates that dates in June, July and August have been bandied about, but according to what appears to be the EDL's own website the message is "Well, George, we dare" but "Exact date yet to be confirmed"


 
perhaps you should tighten your search parameters


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2011)

JHE said:


> Is that because you want the EDL yobs bashed and you hope that the Allah-bothering denizens of Tower Hamladesh will dish out the thuggery that you are _incapable_ of dishing out?


 
Twat.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 5, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Twat.


 
This.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

JHE said:


> Is that because you want the EDL yobs bashed and you hope that the Allah-bothering denizens of Tower Hamladesh will dish out the thuggery that you are _incapable_ of dishing out?


ignorant racist dickhead


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I do hope so


 
why?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> So people want one group of working class people to fight another group of working class people ?
> 
> With the biggest irony being that in many ways any perps, from either side, will have far more in common with each other than most people who post on this website.


 
This


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I had to agree with SB this time. Why do people relish seeing violence and people getting their heads kicked in (from all sides)?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> ignorant racist dickhead


 
We should try to understand JHE I think. He probably got his head kicked in by an Asian lad at school. Either that or the cute Pakistani girl refused to go out with him.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 8, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> why?


 
this ^


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 8, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> why?


 
You know why.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> You know why.


 
You want to see violence?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 9, 2011)

If the EDL <do> have their protest in TH, then the inevitable violence that would entail would have a disasterous impact there, and have an adverse impact on race relations in TH too.  As others have pointed out, class should be the unifying issue, not race.  Look what happened with the BNP's "Rights For Whites" marches, for example.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2011)

See that choudry and marching in wooton basset?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 9, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah I had to agree with SB this time. Why do people relish seeing violence and people getting their heads kicked in (from all sides)?


 
this.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 9, 2011)

I've lived in Bethnal Green for a bit and I don't think for one minute this would have "a disasterous impact". Further out of town may cause problems but TH is a lively, divierse and tolerant in the main. 

The EDL will have to cower behind lines of riot police in one shitty corner of THs. The EDL and the police will be humiliated.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2011)

I wouldn't want them marching thru where I live. Why should people in Tower Hamlets be any different?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 9, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I wouldn't want them marching thru where I live. Why should people in Tower Hamlets be any different?


 
The point is they won't be able to march. They'll be boxed in somewhere. Impotent.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2011)

The point is to make you think they intend to march. You've been choudried.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> The point is they won't be able to march. They'll be boxed in somewhere. Impotent.


 
You want a kick off though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 9, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> You want a kick off though.


 
I wouldn't be upset if the OB and the EDL got a slap or two but you seem to be suggesting that I just want to see a ruck. That's slightly offensive.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The point is to make you think they intend to march. You've been choudried.


 
I reckon 'they' want to march and are testing the water to see if there's enough people and momentum to do it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2011)

And i reckon you're doing their job for them.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The point is to make you think they intend to march. You've been choudried.



I didn't get what you meant originally by "Choudary" (distracted by work etc), but do now.  Very good point!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I've lived in Bethnal Green for a bit and I don't think for one minute this would have "a disasterous impact". Further out of town may cause problems but TH is a lively, divierse and tolerant in the main.
> 
> The EDL will have to cower behind lines of riot police in one shitty corner of THs. The EDL and the police will be humiliated.


 
I think you are missing the point.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going on a march....


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I wouldn't be upset if the OB and the EDL got a slap or two but you seem to be suggesting that I just want to see a ruck. That's slightly offensive.


 
Admit it you would be disappointed if you didn't have anything to talk about in the pub. Malatesta at least poses some questions about how desirable or effective a counter demo would be having  previously ( I think i am right) advocated them.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ent-campaign-to-turn-London-area-Islamic.html
 seems some people don't seem to have got the tolerance message.

a fuckwit is a fuckwit


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2011)

JHE said:


> Is that because you want the EDL yobs bashed and you hope that the Allah-bothering denizens of *Tower Hamladesh *will dish out the thuggery that you are _incapable_ of dishing out?


 
you fucking love that one so much.


----------



## treelover (Jun 13, 2011)

'http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/8570506/Police-covered-up-violent-campaign-to-turn-London-area-Islamic.html'

Is there going to be a march against this form of extremism


won't hold my breath..


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd imagine the National Secular Society are doing something about it. Are you organising anything around this treelover?


----------



## IC3D (Jun 13, 2011)

treelover said:


> 'http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/8570506/Police-covered-up-violent-campaign-to-turn-London-area-Islamic.html'
> 
> Is there going to be a march against this form of extremism
> 
> ...


 
Far as I remember there was one organised by the Tower Hamlets gay community but after the EDL said they would come along it was cancelled.


----------



## NBLTFC (Jun 17, 2011)

Tower Hamletts......a place where white n black non muslims are regularly attacked verbally and physically,a place where homophobic posters are stuck on street signs/walls etc,a place where groups like Hitz-but=tahir flourish,a place where churches are attacked,a place that feels no real need to speak the language of the country,a place where even the mayor is an extremist,not even the bloody labour party want to touch him,a place where the youth/young men boast that the gorah/kuffar do not dare enter,a place that would love to be an independent islamic state in a non islamic country n many of you guys are wondering why the EDL want to do a demo there,what more reasons do you lot need?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 17, 2011)

we got a live one!


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 17, 2011)

NBLTFC said:


> Tower Hamletts......a place where white n black non muslims are regularly attacked verbally and physically,a place where homophobic posters are stuck on street signs/walls etc,a place where groups like Hitz-but=tahir flourish,a place where churches are attacked,a place that feels no real need to speak the language of the country,a place where even the mayor is an extremist,not even the bloody labour party want to touch him,a place where the youth/young men boast that the gorah/kuffar do not dare enter,a place that would love to be an independent islamic state in a non islamic country n many of you guys are wondering why the EDL want to do a demo there,what more reasons do you lot need?


 
For new posters to write in sentences.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 17, 2011)

Ayeayeyayeayyeyeyayeyayeysyeyya ALLAHU AKBAR ALLAHU AKBAR!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 17, 2011)

I _wonder_ where he came from.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 17, 2011)

Luton?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 17, 2011)

what on earth would be gained by EDL marching through Tower Hamlets, other than a chance for some leftist pricks to wank themselves off from a distance. Such conflicts would only serve the most reactionary interests in white and asian communities and act as a catalyst for communalism.

sometimes the best response is to give none, rather than allowing your enemy to pick the battlefield.


----------



## treelover (Jun 18, 2011)

The other hate merchants Hizb ut-Tahrir have a major conference in London on July 9th, the same day the EDL are marching in Middlesborough, wonder where the comrades will be?

mmmm...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2011)

wierd, deja vu...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 18, 2011)

treelover said:


> The other hate merchants Hizb ut-Tahrir have a major conference in London on July 9th, the same day the EDL are marching in Middlesborough, wonder where the comrades will be?
> 
> mmmm...


 
At home mostly?


----------



## audiotech (Jun 18, 2011)

treelover said:


> The other hate merchants Hizb ut-Tahrir have a major conference in London on July 9th, the same day the EDL are marching in Middlesborough, wonder where the comrades will be?
> 
> mmmm...



Not at this conference? I hazard a guess you won't be anywhere near this conference either?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd hazard a guess that most won't be in Middlesbrough either. There's some cuts being proposed and implemented or something, apparently some people think they're quite important and so they're concentrating their efforts there.

Of course, if "the comrades" were at the conference treelover, deliverer of uncomfortable truths, would be asking why they were there and not fighting against the benefits cuts.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2011)

not to mention the fact that someone who went to a conference of an extreme islamic group isn't someone i want as a comrade tbh


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 18, 2011)

An understatement if ever there was one!

I think tl was meaning would "the left" (as a homogenous entity of course) be opposing the conference. To which my answer would be I don't know but I won't be, I'm far too busy in my own city, besides which I can't afford to get a train to London every 5 minutes. I wonder if treelover will be there.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 19, 2011)

The EDL is attacking Asians on the streets and also targeting anti-racist and leftist groups. As far as I'm aware Hizb ut-Tahrir in Britain has attacked no one?

Furthermore, when a ban on the group was being considered by the then Labour Government, Blair "shelved the ban after warnings from police, intelligence chiefs, and civil liberties groups that it is a non-violent group, and driving it underground could backfire." It was also thought by the Home Office at the time that "a legal ban would not stick".

Blair's statement on anti-terror measures, when the proscription of Hizb ut-Tahrir was being considered. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2005/aug/05/uksecurity.terrorism1

The U.S. government, according to the Global Security thinktank:



> ...has found no clear ties between Hizb ut-Tahrir and terrorist activity. Hizb ut-Tahrir has not been proven to have involvement in or direct links to any recent acts of violence or terrorism. Nor has it been proven to give financial support to other groups engaged in terrorism.



After the September 11, 2001 attacks on New York Hizb ut-Tahrir issued this statement:



> The rules of this Message forbids any aggression against civilian non-combatants. They forbid killing of children, the elderly and non-combatant women even in the battlefield. They forbid the hijacking of civilian aeroplanes carrying innocent civilians and forbid the destruction of homes and offices that contain innocent civilians. All of these actions are types of aggression that Islam forbids and Muslims should not undertake such actions.



Also, Hizb ut-Tahrir in Britain immediately condemned the 7 July London bombings.

In contrast, the German government has gone ahead and banned Hizb ut-Tahrir there, relating to a charge of 'distributing antisemitic propaganda'.

However, the anti-semitism charges were not upheld in the German courts, nevertheless, the ban on the group stayed in place. The German state came to findings that:



> ...the group's activity opposed the idea of understanding among nations and endorsed force as a means towards its political aims.



A lawsuit against the ban was later rejected. The organization then appealed the ban to the European Court, stating:



> We note that the German courts did not uphold any of the German Interior Ministries accusations of anti-Semitism against HT, however, they have now relied on an obscure principle of the ‘idea of international understanding’ to ban all of our activities (speeches, study circles, articles, vigils, political meetings, books, magazines, and debates).



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hizb_ut-Tahrir#cite_note-Morris-83

Make of this as you will.

Disclaimer: I am no way a supporter of Hizb ut-Tahrir, or any of its associated affiliates. Nor am I an anti-Semite.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 20, 2011)

It's certainly true about HuT condeming the 7/7 bombings, I was having dinner in a mosque in Edinburgh on the day and they were leafleting outside, They looked fairly sheepish anyway and were clearly shunned by most of the people leaving, but I took one expecting to see their support for bombings (even if just in code) and it was an unequivocal statement against them.


----------



## antifa_hooligan (Jun 20, 2011)

without wanting to sound like a reactionary headcase, I really do hope the EDL stage a demo in Tower Hamlets and get thier asses handed to them. And lets not pretend this is about class or obscure Islamic groups, this is pure racism on the part of a motley rabble of football hooliogans and failed neo nazis left over from the early 90's, still crying about the Isle of Dogs. For all thier bluster the EDL are a relatively small group who are getting rather too big for thier boots, claiming to have 90,000 members even though they have yet to get more than 3000 (generous estimate) at a demo, and swagger around as though they own the place and are the sole arbiters of who and what qualifies as English or British.

They have shown that they will not listen to reason or engage in rational debate. They had a chance to sit at the negotiating table in Dudley last year but chose to hold another riotous demo because there was no mileage in concession. They want the complete eradication of Islam and its followers from the UK and Europe, any attempt at debate is seen as weakness or even treasonous. A quick look at thier pages show them to be the same idiotic lowlifes that joined the BNP and the NF in the past. Delusions of grandeur and talk of race wars and even genocide is common, and thier affiliation to Zionist and racist terrorist groups shows that they have the means. Recently there have been several convictions from thier ranks for violent and racist behaviour, usually for moronic actions like throwing bacon at a mosque or abusing random Asians in the street, although fire starting and serious assualt have been seen.

The time for talk and the pointless I-know-more-about-class-politics-than-you posturing that is typical of the left is past. The EDL are not a working class organisation, proven by thier opposition of almost every trade union and workers co-operative (typically referred to as marxist scum), thier support of the raise in tuition fees and the fact they they deliberately target vulnerable areas on busy shopping days and cost business owners untold thousands every time they have one of thier stupid demonstrations. Some people have called for them to be banned, but this is counter productive and I am personally uncomfortable with the notion of using the state to silence my political oppopnents in any case, while others, like the impotent UAF, are happy to continue with thier pusillaminous and  faux outrage because the counter demonstrations are a fertile recruiting ground for the SWP.

So, the EDL need taking down a peg or two. They  have threatened and visited violence on thier opponents,  both muslims and non muslims alike, so TH needs to be the place where they are over run and physically smashed. This is the only language they understand, the fist and the boot. Losing face at TH will be the end of them. Getting turned over by the very people theyve talked about wiping out? Jog on mate. Bradford was a sore one for them and a lot of people left after that video of them was shown being chased into Forster Street Station. It doesnt look good to be part of a gang that took a beating. Sadly, thats what it will take to defeat them. A good solid kicking.

Oh and before anybody accuses me of getting my thrills vicariously, I will be there as I have been at many demos both in England and Scotland.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 20, 2011)

You're really rather unpleasant and you have taken two silly saws far too seriously: one is the hackneyed nonsense about "the only language they understand" and the other is "i before e except after c".


----------



## antifa_hooligan (Jun 20, 2011)

oh really maurice? have you tried to debate with them? have you stood toe to toe with them and tried to resolve your differences through the medium of Hegelian Dialectic? Give it a try and see how far you get before youre punched to the ground. there isnt a single one of them who gives a rats arse for intelligent discourse. Smash or be smashed is thier philosophy and thats the only level they can be engaged on. like it or not, its Antifa and MDL who will carry the fight to and beat the EDL while the liberal wets agonise over whether to include pansexuals in the 'all welcome' section of the benefit gig flyer.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol - vegan pansexuals have different dietary needs.


----------



## treelover (Jun 20, 2011)

Anti-fa, are you from Libcom,    

or Cheadle?


----------



## antifa_hooligan (Jun 20, 2011)

no and no.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking hell


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 21, 2011)

Like it or not, antifa_hooligan is right. The EDL won't be defeated through reasoned debate, because they refuse to engage in reasoned debate!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

the edl won't be defeated cos of some half-hearted ruck on tower hamlets either.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to start a revolution possibly in September. Not set a date yet though, there's a lot to consider


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the edl won't be defeated cos of some half-hearted ruck on tower hamlets either.


 
No, but if they get legged everywhere they'll take a large hit to their pride, which undermines them and makes people more dissatisfied. Just like in Bradford.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

still can't see why i want that bunch of idiots anywhere near th. starve them of publicity. fuck em.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2011)

PlaidDragon said:


> No, but if they get legged everywhere they'll take a large hit to their pride, which undermines them and makes people more dissatisfied. Just like in Bradford.


 
i think quite a lot of people would be satisfied rather than dissatisfied if the edl took a large hit to their pride


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

only kind of pride i like


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> only kind of pride i like


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

too strong for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> too strong for me.


 haha


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> only kind of pride i like


 
this was my favourite in London. We get it up here now and again but the nearest to it locally for taste  is Robinsons


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

she's giving him the eye over the edge of her glass, if you look.

that's why he's looking a bit leery (and ginger)


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2011)

treelover said:


> Anti-fa, are you from Libcom,
> 
> or Cheadle?


 
cheadle high street?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> she's giving him the eye over the edge of her glass, if you look.
> 
> that's why he's looking a bit leery (and ginger)


 
she is probaly thinking 'how the fuck do I get rid of him?'


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> We should try to understand JHE I think. He probably got his head kicked in by an Asian lad at school. Either that or the cute Pakistani girl refused to go out with him.


I'd spunk cash on either this, or the 'cool' anglo-asian kids ripped the piss out of him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> she is probaly thinking 'how the fuck do I get rid of him?'


 
she's probably thinking 'how do i get rid of him after fucking him?'


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I'm going to start a revolution possibly in September. Not set a date yet though, there's a lot to consider


 
I'm not very good in a ruck, but I'm a reasonable project manager so can I do the RAG rating and exception reporting of the revolution?


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think quite a lot of people would be satisfied rather than dissatisfied if the edl took a large hit to their pride


 
I meant people within the EDL


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm not very good in a ruck, but I'm a reasonable project manager so can I do the RAG rating and exception reporting of the revolution?


 
Nice one comrade. I don't mine havin a ruck so I'll start combat training classes once I've got the house bricks and paint bombs sorted. Written two letters to B & Q and Focus DIY today. 

Still working on a date though. It would appear that the Yogurt Weaving AGM is on in September and the Good Food show is doing it's Barnsley leg so that's going to tie up a fair few of the tasty lads and lasses. Weekend of the 24th might be a goer as the Batman Live tour will be finished by then so there'll prob be a fair few superheroes with slots in their diaries.

Getting really excited about this now. 

Can't wait to see the looks on their faces when we march down Widnes High Street.

Anyone fancy designing some t-shirts for us to sell on ebay?? We're gonna need a few quids worth of petrol in that minibus.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2011)

antifa_hooligan said:


> without wanting to sound like a reactionary headcase, I really do hope the EDL stage a demo in Tower Hamlets and get thier asses handed to them. And lets not pretend this is about class or obscure Islamic groups, this is pure racism on the part of a motley rabble of football hooliogans and failed neo nazis left over from the early 90's, still crying about the Isle of Dogs. For all thier bluster the EDL are a relatively small group who are getting rather too big for thier boots, claiming to have 90,000 members even though they have yet to get more than 3000 (generous estimate) at a demo, and swagger around as though they own the place and are the sole arbiters of who and what qualifies as English or British.
> 
> They have shown that they will not listen to reason or engage in rational debate. They had a chance to sit at the negotiating table in Dudley last year but chose to hold another riotous demo because there was no mileage in concession. They want the complete eradication of Islam and its followers from the UK and Europe, any attempt at debate is seen as weakness or even treasonous. A quick look at thier pages show them to be the same idiotic lowlifes that joined the BNP and the NF in the past. Delusions of grandeur and talk of race wars and even genocide is common, and thier affiliation to Zionist and racist terrorist groups shows that they have the means. Recently there have been several convictions from thier ranks for violent and racist behaviour, usually for moronic actions like throwing bacon at a mosque or abusing random Asians in the street, although fire starting and serious assualt have been seen.
> 
> ...


 
Good lord.


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 25, 2011)

EDL have confirmed a date for Tower Hamlets - 3rd september. Just seen it on their facebook page. NO PASARAN!!


----------



## flickerx (Jun 25, 2011)

There is no way that they will be allowed hold a demo in Tower Hamlets.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 25, 2011)

flickerx said:


> There is no way that they will be allowed hold a demo in Tower Hamlets.


 
I can't see this happening.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2011)

Like choudry in WB - it's not _meant_ to happen


----------



## flickerx (Jun 25, 2011)

Didnt their demo in Bradford get banned by the local council & cops on the grouns of public safety or something like that?


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 25, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Like choudry in WB - it's not _meant_ to happen


 
Your right I reckon, they'll probably make some "human rights" kerfuffle when the march gets banned.


----------



## sunny jim (Jun 25, 2011)

flickerx said:


> Didnt their demo in Bradford get banned by the local council & cops on the grouns of public safety or something like that?


 
They were still allowed a static demo in Bradford, but they had discussions with the cops then. They aint talking to the cops now.


----------



## manny-p (Jun 25, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Like choudry in WB - it's not _meant_ to happen


 
I'm sure its a wet dream of some of them to charge through tower hamlets and go hand to hand with the locals.


----------



## LLETSA (Jun 25, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> this was my favourite in London. We get it up here now and again but the nearest to it locally for taste  is Robinsons




I miss Robinson's. And Holts's.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 25, 2011)

sunny jim said:


> EDL have confirmed a date for Tower Hamlets - 3rd september. Just seen it on their facebook page. NO PASARAN!!




Arse. I'm in Scotland then.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2011)

Lucky eh.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 25, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> this was my favourite in London. We get it up here now and again but the nearest to it locally for taste  is Robinsons


 
Robinsons is foul.... Though it may have been the tossers who ran the Robbies pub where I lived, put me off.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 25, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I miss Robinson's. And Holts's.


 
Holts is good though...

Sadly they've done The Castle up.


----------



## LLETSA (Jun 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Robinsons is foul.... Though it may have been the tossers who ran the Robbies pub where I lived, put me off.





It was most likely them, yes.


----------



## LLETSA (Jun 26, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Holts is good though...
> 
> Sadly they've done The Castle up.


 




Some pubs should be protected from tampering. The decline began when they started serving coffee and having leather armchiars in the Crown and Anchor on Cateaton Street.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 26, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Some pubs should be protected from tampering. The decline began when they started serving coffee and having leather armchiars in the Crown and Anchor on Cateaton Street.


 
Agreed, was in The Castle before the City v Celtic friendly, it'd been done up and was almost empty......


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2011)

Wonder if this will be banned now? I can see massive support for anti EDL after this week if it does go ahead.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Wonder if this will be banned now? I can see massive support for anti EDL after this week if it does go ahead.


there was never going to be massive support for an edl march in tower hamlets. public posturing of that kind is much like the stickering campaigns of old, a way to apparently pose a far more serious threat than is actually the case.


----------

